# Storage tank types



## القناص الميكانيكي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

Storage tank types and features


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاركة هامة جداشكرا لك


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم اخ محمد نشكر مرورك


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم .. 
لكن لو قمت بوضع الجزئين في موضوع واحد لكان أفضل


----------



## Pr1am0 (17 فبراير 2015)

thanks................gooood.......lo estaba buscando


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## sharfaldin (18 مارس 2015)

يامهندس القناص شكرا لك ...........اتمني ان تعطيني معلومات حول تصميم ودراسة خزانات حفظ النفط الخام .......لاستفيد منها في مسروع التخرج ...:34:


----------



## Eng.Ronney (19 مايو 2017)

مشكور 
جزاك الله


----------



## eliker bahij (24 مايو 2017)

.Thankssssssssssssssssssss; It is a great upload


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (17 سبتمبر 2017)

تدلل اخي العزيز انا في خدمتك اطلب ما تحتاجة وانا حاضر


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 ديسمبر 2017)

عاشت ايدك


----------

